# Ordered day old chicks...Diseases? ETA ? on feed...



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I ordered 25 pullets. They should be here the first week of March. But I am a little worried. The last time my mother ordered chicks she lost about half of them. They would poop and it would cake up on their rear ends. She tried keeping them cleaned but couldn't always keep up and many succumbed to what must have been a toxic reaction to not being able to eliminate. 

Does anyone know what this is? What causes it? How to treat it? Just in case I run into it I want to be prepared...Thanks!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Ordered day old chicks...Diseases?*

I have raised chicks for a long time. You have to keep up with the bottom issue. The other big thing is to keep tetracyline (sp?) just in case. We also use quick chick in the water and that helps (Murry McMurry sells it). Fresh water is essential and don't let them get too hot. Use a thermometer near the brooder light to be sure of the temp!


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Ordered day old chicks...Diseases?*

What you're talking about is called "pasty butt." It happens when the chicks are stressed, usually because they've gotten too cold. The stress of shipping can cause it. As soon as they arrive from the PO get the temp in the brooder up to 100 degrees with a heatlamp... dip their beaks in water so they know where to go for a drink... if you want you can add a little of vitamins/electrolytes/probiotics mixture to the water to help them get over the stress of shipping. As you put them in the brooder, check each one for pasty butt... if the butt's already messy clean it off before putting them in the brooder.

Following this procedure I've only ever had 1-2 chicks out of a batch of 25 get pasty butt... it's easy to keep an eye on those couple of chicks and keep them clean... usually after 2-3 cleanings it clears up and you don't have to worry about it again. Also: try pulling off the poop gently instead of washing it with water/paper towel. This will pull off the tiny feathers around the bum so that the poop is less likely to stick in the future.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Ordered day old chicks...Diseases?*

Forgot to add... temp should be 100 right below the heat lamp... cooler in the corners so that the chicks can move around to diff temps and regulate for themselves. The rule of thumb is decrease the temperature 5 degrees each week from there, but I've found that my chicks usually like it a bit cooler than that and I usually start turning off the heat lamp at night (if you have a fairly warm room) after a couple of weeks. This only works for big batches of chicks (like your 25) because they help keep each other warm.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Ordered day old chicks...Diseases?*

This is awesome info! Thanks! I feel more prepared now 

I ordered the green gel from McMurry to feed to my chicks when they get here per their recommendation. But I can also get additional supplements if needed. I also have a heat lamp, thermometer, etc.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Ordered day old chicks...Diseases?*

Yea, I would love to order some but Adam is dead against any fowl on the property. I have decided when I get the property around the house though, that might just have to change. It will be MINE so I can do as I wish. LOL


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Ordered day old chicks...Diseases?*

The green gel should do the trick! I just never get my act together in time to order from McMurray (they seem to often have a long wait for the breeds I want) so I just have some vitamins from the feed store but it does the same thing. Also, for future reference, I've had really good luck with Belt Hatchery. They're in the central valley somewhere so the chicks travel for less than 12 hours -- they ship them out Wednesday night if I remember right, and they're always waiting for me at the post office Thursday morning!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Ordered day old chicks...Diseases?*

I chose McMurray because I knew I wanted a mix of breeds. I just don't have any particular favorites and don't have to have them be the "best" layers. McMurray has the "rainbow" mix which comes out to just over $2.00 a pullet and includes a few heavy breeds, some rares, some fancy's, araucanas, and others. But I will definitely try Belt next year! Thanks! They have the green gel at checkout to be shipped with the chicks and I though that was cool and very convenient.

John - did ya' tell him there are wild birds all over? hehe!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Ordered day old chicks...Diseases?*

After cleaning their bottoms use a qtip and rub alittle oil (olive) around their vents. This will help keep the area clean.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Ordered day old chicks...Diseases?*

LOL yea, it has more to do with the squaking. I so want a few pecocks, ginnies, as well as the chickens. LOL All are noise makers. LOL


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Ordered day old chicks...Diseases?*

We just got chicks wensday and had the same problem, wiped them off and mixed some ground up oatmeal in there feed.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Ordered day old chicks...Diseases?*

After reading somewhere that adding sandy loam to chick starter helps prevent "pasty butt", I started doing it and sure enough, I've only had one single incidence in the past 2 years and that chick, an itsy bitsy Malaysian Serama, survived. Apparently the loam, which I collect from our side pasture, acts like fiber and grit mixed.

Deb Mc


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: Ordered day old chicks...Diseases?*

What brand of chick starter do you use/recommend? We only have access to Purina chick starter. But I don't feed Purina layena or scratch to my chickens because I went through 3 months of HELL on that stuff! I was feeding Manna Pro layer and scratch, about 50/50. Then I switched because the store I get the Manna Pro from was out of stock. Went to the other store and got the Purina stuff. My chickens started stressing out, pecking each others' tail bases bald, their feathers went from shiney and full plumage to dull and thin, they were eating less but always making food calls to me...I got about half way through, dumped it out for the wild birds, and switched back. Whew! What a mess!


----------

